# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Συμπτώματα διακοπής Seroxat

## kostasc

Γεια σας, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (9) πάσχω από διαταραχή πανικού. Έχω πάρει διάφορα φάρμακα κατά καιρούς, όπως επίσης έχω κάνει και διάφορες θεραπείες με ψυχιάτρους και ψυχολόγους, χωρίς θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια τουλάχιστον παίρνω Seroxat (30 mg ημερισίως και τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες 15 mg) και Xanax (αρχικά 2 mg και τώρα το έχω πάει στα 0,25 mg). Επειδή τα Seroxat μου είχαν προκάλεσει αρκετά προβλήματα κυρίως σεξουαλικού είδους, τα οποία συνεχώς αυξάνονταν, είχα πάρει τον τελευταίο χρόνο την απόφαση να τα σταματήσω, για αυτό και σταδιακά τα ελλάτωνα, ώσπου την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή τα σταμάτησα εντελώς. Από τότε έχω διάφορα συμπτώματα, κυρίως ζαλάδα και υπνηλία και βάρος στο κεφάλι, αλλά τώρα αρχίζω να έχω έντονη ανησυχία και μούδιασμα στο αριστερό πόδι!! Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κρατήσουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα και αν όντως οφείλονται στο σταμάτημα των χαπιών. Αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοιες εμπειρίες θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## olga_soul

Κώστα παίρνω seroxat 9 χρόνια τώρα και από ότι μου λένε άτομα που τα παίρνουν παγκοσμίως σε διεθνή forum με τα οποία επικοινωνώ καιρό τώρα , είναι το πιο άσχημο όσων αφορά τα συμπτώματα στη διακοπή του σε σχέση με άλλα φάρκακα της ίδιας οικογένειας. Το πρόβλημα σε εμένα ήταν ότι ήταν τα μόνα που βοήθησαν από μόνα τους χωρίς άλλα χάπια τις κρίσεις πανικού που είχα και την αγοραφοβία. Τώρα περί σεξουαλικότητας που λες τί να σου πω... είναι δεδομένου ότι δημιουργούν δυσλειτουργία...άλλωστε αναφέρεται και στις παρενέργειές του. Εγώ όμως δεν άφησα κάτι τέτοιο να με επηρεάσει αρνητικά οπότε δεν φέρω γνώμη για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Πάντως όταν δοκίμασα και εγώ να τα κόψω πριν 3 χρόνια είχα τις ίδιες παρενέργειες με εσένα συν ενοχλητικά βουητά στο κεφάλι. Αν νομίζεις ότι έχεις ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα κάνε αρκετή υπομονή μέχρι να υποβαθμιστούν οι παρενέργειες..αλλιώς ίσως χρειαστεί να συνεχίσεις κάποιο διάστημα την αγωγή αν η ψυχολογία σου δεν έχει ουσιαστικά ισορροπήσει ακόμα. Συμβουλεύσου καλού κακού τον γιατρό σου!

----------


## kostasc

Σας ευχαριστώ όλου, μπορώ να πω ότι από πλευράς ζαλάδας και υπνηλίας είμαι καλύτερα, παραμένει λίγο η ανησυχία, αλλά αυτό που με \"τρομάζει\" είναι το μούδιασμα που νιώθω στο πόδι (το αριστερό), το οποίο και δε νομίζω να οφείλεται με τα χάπια και μάλλον οι πιο πολλοί θα καταλαβαίνετε ότι μάλλον το συνδέω με κάποιο καρδιολογικό πρόβλημα, αν και ποτέ, όσες εξετάσεις και αν έκανα δεν μου έχουν βρει κάτι. Όσον αφορά θεραπεία, τώρα παίρνω xanax 0,25 mg ημερισίως και κάποιες φορές τώρα που έκοψα τα Seroxat μπορεί να πάρω μισό τον 0,25 ακόμα. Για αργότερα δεν ξέρω, θα ήθελα να σταματήσω εντελώς τα χάπια, αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από τα συμπτώματα που νιώθω, όσο μπορώ και το κοντρολάρω θα το αφήσω έτσι

----------


## kostasc

Αα, αυτό που ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι ότι \"ψάχνοντας\" τώρα τελευταία σχετικά με Seroxat είδα πολλές γνώμες από γιατρούς οι οποίοι αναφέρουν ότι δεν τα χρησιμοποιούν σε περιπτώσεις κρίσεων πανικού, ειδικά αν δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί κατάθλιψη. Εμένα προσώπικα εκτός από τα 2 πρώτα χρόνια μετά δεν ένιωθα ότι με βοήθησαν ιδιαίτερα, απλώς με είχαν βοηθήσει πιο πολύ από άλλα όπως Ladose, Anafranil, Dogmatyll. Αυτά που όντως με βοηθάνε είναι τα xanax, αλλά δεν είναι η λύση να πέρνει κάποιος συνέχεια

----------


## kostasc

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δανάη, και εγώ το έχω ακούσει για αυτοκτονικές τάσεις σχετικά με τα Seroxat, αλλά δε φέρνουν νομίζω από μόνα τους, μπορεί να ενισχύουν μια τέτοια τάση αν όντως υπάρχει, για αυτό θέλει προσοχή σε όποιον τα παίρνει και έχει ήδη τέτοιες τάσεις. Τα xanax είναι πάρα πολύ εθιστικά και κόβονται πολύ δύσκολα

----------


## olga_soul

Δανάη μου η όλη είδηση που αναφέρεις για τα seroxat όντως δημοσιεύτηκε αλλά αφορούσε ηλικίες εφηβίας και όχι άλλες, αλλά δεν υπήρξαν επίσημες καταθέσεις για ουσιαστική καταδίκη του seroxat ως πραγματικό ένοχο, δεδομένου ότι στις περιπτώσεις που έγινε εμπλοκή του σε κρούσματα αυτοκτονίας εφήβων , συνυπήρχε ως παράλληλη αγωγή μιας και οι αυτόχειρες έπασχαν ήδη από προχωρημένη μορφή κατάθλιψης στην οποία δεν υπήρχε σωστή παρακολούθηση ,ούτε έγκυρη θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι σαν είδηση όταν βγήκε σίγουρα τάραξε τα ύδατα, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πραγματικά τί συμβαίνει...

----------


## kostasc

Δανάη, εδώ και 9 χρόνια ταλαπαιρούμαι με διαταραχή πανικού, και αυτό που κυρίως πιστεύω είναι ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα στην καρδιά, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι κάτι ψυχολογικό δημιουργεί όλα αυτά που νιώθω και κυριώς ότι αν ήταν κάτι ψυχολογικό δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω. Σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα έχω πάει σε 4 διαφορετικούς ψυχιάτρους, αυτό που λυρίως έκανα ήταν γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική, συμπληρώνοντας κάποιες φόρμες κάθε φορά που είχα κρίση πανικού και βαθμολογώντας την ένταση των συμπτωμάτων, καθώς και αναφέροντας τι είδους συμπτώματα είχα, και πως το αντιμετώπισα. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι όλο αυτό με βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα, μιας και συνεχώς σκεφτόμουν τι νιώθω και πως το βαθμολογώ, ετσί εδώ και περίπου 3 χρόνια σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο, και πήγαινα μόνο για να μου γράψει χάπια, συγχρόνως είχαμε αυξήσει και τη δόση από το Xanax, το οποίο με βοήθησε αρκετά ώστε να είμαι τουλάχιστον λειτουργικός στην καθημερινότητα, έτσι αφού πήρα το πτυχίο μου, προσπάθησα σταδιακά να το ελλατώσω (από 2 mg έφτασα στα 0,25) και τώρα να κόψω και το Seroxat, το οποίο δεν ένιωθα ότι βοηθούσε και ιδιαίτερα. Αυτοκτονικές τάσεις δεν είχα ποτέ, ούτε και μου δημιούγησε το Seroxat, ίσως και να οφείλεται στο τι θεωρώ την αυτοκτονία (αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα). Τους τελευταίους 8 μληνες πηγαίνω σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο, όπου η προσέγγιση είναι κάπως διαφορετική από ότι σε ψυχίατρο, μπορώ να πω ότι με έχει βοηθήσει σε κάποια πράγματα, αλλά όχι με τον πανικό, ίσως να είναι νωρίς. Επίσης από τις 10 Μαϊου παίρνω κάποια ομοιοπαθητικά χάπια, αλλά πάλι δε νιώθω κάποια διαφορά, η γιατρός (ομοιοπαθητικός) είπε ότι ίσως η δράση τους να είναι καλύτερη άμα δεν παίρνω άλλα χάπια, και αυτός ήταν ένας επιπλέον λόγος να αποφασίσω να σταματήσω τα Seroxat. Ελπίζω να διευκρίνησα λιγάκι την όλη κατάσταση :Smile: . Για παραπάνω εδώ είμαστε Δανάη

----------


## kostasc

Anafranil όταν πήρα για περίπου ένα μήνα μου είχε ρίξει τρομερά την πίεση και είχα πάρα πολύ έντονες κρίσεις πανικού. Όπως αναφέρω και παράπανω σεξουαλικές δυσλειτουργίες μου έφερε το Seroxat.
Όσον αφορά τους γιατρούς, μετά από τόσα χρόνια θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι σαν \"μαθητευομένοι μάγοι\" όσον αφορά την κατάσταση με τις κρίσεις πανικού. Προσπαθούν να παίξουν με κάποια χάπια και υποτίθεται και με ψυχοθεραπεία, όταν ακόμα δεν ξέρουν τι είναι ακριβώς αυτό που προκαλεί τις κρίσεις πανικού και στην τελική το αποδεικνύουν μόνο δια της άτοπου απαγωγής, όταν θα μπορέσουν με μια εξέταση (π.χ όπως το ζάχαρο ή η χοληστερίνη) να αποδεικνύουν ότι αυτό οφείλεται σε πανικό τότε θα έχουν κάνει κάποια ουσιαστικά βήματα και ίσως να σταματήσουν τις αλχημείες, μέχρι τότε όμως εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη. Το ξέρω ότι όλο αυτό που λέω είναι κάπως απλοϊκό, άλλα έτσι νιώθω και όλα αυτά τα χρόνια την καλύτερη περίοδο που είχα ήταν όταν δεν πήγαινα σε κανέναν γιατρό

----------


## kostasc

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω κάνει καμιά 100αριά καρδιογραφήματα, 8 doppler καρδιάς, holter και πάμπολες εξετάσεις αίματος. Όλες οι εξετάσεις ήταν αρνητικές, ένας μάλιστα για να με καθησυχάσει μου μου είχε πει ότι τώρα πλέον το μόνο που απομένει είναι να σε ανοίξω και να δω την καρδιά σου από μέσα, και ότι αν όντως είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα θα με έστελνε ο ίδιος την ίδια στιγμή στο Ωνάσειο, αλλά αυτό που στρυφογυρίζει συνέχεια στο κεφάλι μου είναι ότι έχω όντως κάποιο παθολογικό πρόβλημα με την καρδιά μου, ...
δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ ότι κάτι ψυχολογικό μπορεί να με κάνει να αισθάνομαι έτσι και πολύ περισσότερο ότι αν είναι κάτι ψυχολογικό δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω, πάντοτε πίστευα ότι κάποιος πρέπει να είναι αρκετά \"δυνατός\" για να μπορεί να ξεπερνάει το \"οτιδήποτε\", οπότε δεν μπορώ να αποδεχθώ ότι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό

----------


## olga_soul

Ααααα...ωραία άμα αρχίζουν οι γιατροί να μας ρωτάνε τί διάγνωση και τί χάπια να γράψουν τότε ας το ρίξουμε όλοι στην ψυχιατρική για να μην τους ενοχλούμε κιόλας!! lol !!! Ειλικρινά αυτό δεν μου έχει τύχει μέχρι τώρα...αλλά για να το λέτε...Συγνώμη αλλά μου φαίνεται τραγελαφικά αστείο!

----------


## kostasc

Ευχαριστώ πολύ LOSTRE και για τις ευχές και για το site, όντως τα πιο πολλά από αυτά τα νιώθω και εγώ. 
Χθες πήγα στο νοσοκομείο, στα επείγοντα μετά από κάποιες εξετάσεις πάλι δε βρήκαν κάτι παθολογικό, και η κουβέντα που είχα με έναν ψυχίατρο κατέληξε στο ότι θα πρέπει να επισκεφτώ κάποιον ψυχίατρο και να συνεννοηθώ μαζί του για όλα, όπως και για το σταμάτημα των χαπιών. 
Μπορώ να πω ότι περνάει ο καιρός η ζαλάδα και το αίσθημα υπνηλίας μειώνονται, αλλά είναι έντονος ο φόβος ότι θα με πιάσει κάποια κρίση πανικού, μεγάλη. Αλλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι από τη στιγμή που ήδη 9 μέρες δεν παίρνω δεν θα έπρεπε να τα ξαναρχίσω, αφού έστω και έτσι τα ψιλοκαταφέρνω, θέλω να ελπίζω ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα πάνε και καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

----------


## amaranta

Εγώ το παίρνω 1 χρόνο περίπου λόγο κτάθληψης. Εχω προσπαθήσει να το σταματήσω 3 φορές αλλά και τις 3 είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα, ατονία και έντονο βουητό όπως λες.. αυτό φεύγει μετά από κάποιο διάστημα ,δηλαδή είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό κι από τι προκαλείται? Γενικότερα να προσθέσω ότι δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το seroxat μετά την 1η έβδομάδα (μέχρι να το συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός μου) ούτε σεξουαλικό, το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν η μυική ένταση που έφυγε άμεσα με παράλληλη χρήση xanax στην αρχή της θεραπείας και όταν σταμάτησα το xanax με μείωση του seroxat. Απλά αυτή τη στιγμή έχω πάλι αυτά τα βουητά (3η μέρα που δεν το παίρνω) και φοβάμαι λίγο..

----------


## giannakaz

εγω δεν εχω παρει seroxat ,αλλα θελω να πω την εμπειρια μου απο ενα πολυ κοντινο μου ατομο,(τον αδερφο μου),μετα απο 15 χρονια,μπορει κ περισοτερα... , δεκαδες θεραπειες και περιοδους ανω-κατω, πολυ καλα-πολυ χαλια μεχρι και σημερα,μονο την περιοδο που επαιρνε seroxat, ειχε υσηχασει!!!! Μετα απο μερικα χρονια, που ηταν καλα, αποφασισε να τα σταματησει....,χωρεις να εχει καποιο προβλημα με το χαπι,για να μην τα πολυλογω ,τα seroxat τα σταματησε 6 χρονια πριν,(περιπου)... και αυτη την στιγμη ειναι παλι σε ασχημη κατασταση. Εννοω ολα αυτα,της φοβιες, τους πανικους, τα καρδιογραφηματα...και πριν και μετα απο κανενα χρονο,ουτε... που εκοψε τα seroxat. Τωρα μετα απο τοσα χρονια εχει και τρεμουλο... και ξανα κανει θεραπεια. μπεικα να δω για τα χαπια που περνει και πατησα να ξαναδω για τα seroxat και μου εβγαλε αυτο το forum και γραφτηκα μονο και μονο να σας πω την εμπειρια μου. δεν ειμαι γιατρος ,σας εγραψα οσο πιο περιληπτικα μπορουσα μια ιστορια τοσων χρονων . εγω λεω αν εχετε βρει ενα φαρμακο που σας εχει καλα μην το αφηνετε ,οταν και αν δεν το χρειαζεστε αλλο θα το καταλαβετε μην βιαζεστε για κατι που μπορει να μην ερθει και ποτε,ζειστε το τωρα!!!

----------


## marast

καλησπερα σας! εδω και μηνεσ επαιρνα seroxat των 20 mg και εδω και 2 εβδομαδες τα εχω σταματησει. πριν απο 7 μερεσ εμφανισα συμπτωματα οπωσ εντονη καθημερινη ημικρανια και διαρροια! η γιατροσ μου μου ειπε οτι ειναι παροδικο και οτι θα υποχωρισουν μονα τουσ ! εχει κανεισ κοινα συμπτωματα ; ή μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει ποσο καιρο μπορεί να διαρκέσουν ;ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την προσοχη σας!

----------

